# DIY GH up



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Is there a DIY way for GH up. I know you can filter over limestone. But I beleve I have found a better way. I waz searching www.applesnail.net and looking at shell health and it said you could use crushed sea shells and other things to raise GH: 


www.Applesnail.net said:


> How about the water hardness? (keep the kH and GH high).
> A good way to regulate the water quality is to add a source of calcium in the form of crushed egg shells, specialized preparated, crushed sea-shells, marble or something similar.


 Sorce 
Do you guys think this is an effective way of raising GH or would somthing like Kent's liquid calcium be more effective than DIY.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Is this a freshwater or saltwater tank? If this is freshwater I consider this the least of things to worry about. Ammonia, Nitrate, and Nitrite are the big 3.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.drhelm.com/aquarium/chemistry.html


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Yes, it is fresh water and I *need* to increase the GH. So what do you think is better the natural way (shells/limestone), or commericaly avable products such as liquid calcium. Either way I need to raise the GH somehow.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You say you NEED to. But why? What is happening to your snail shells that is causing you to stress about this? What is the current reading? How far do you want to change it? 
What is your pH and kH and what do you want those to be? all three of these change in relation to each other. 

Do you have other creatures in the tank? Some can be harmed by high GH.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i think the best way to natrually raise the gh would be shells like conches or other sea shells


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> You say you NEED to. But why? What is happening to your snail shells that is causing you to stress about this? What is the current reading? How far do you want to change it?
> What is your pH and kH and what do you want those to be? all three of these change in relation to each other.
> 
> Do you have other creatures in the tank? Some can be harmed by high GH.


The snail shells are deteriating slowly I can see that the part that the snail comes out of his shell has weakend alot since I bought all of them.

the current reading is 57.7 ppm I want my reading to be some where around 200 (medium).

PH=6.9\6.8, it will go up I guess about this range (7.0-7.5) along with raising my KH,
KH=4.0

about the GH harming others I only have frogs and plants besides the snails and they can all take a high GH.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You could raise it but your numbers are all higher than mine (ph 6.4 kh 3 gh not recently tested but I'm sure its lower than yours). Look at the link I provided. It will answer all of your questions about raising your gh safely and the ups and downs to each method.


----------

